# Infos von emerge

## LinuxTom

Hallo Leute,

ich lasse oft emerge in screen laufen. Da passiert es auch, dass ich nicht alle Meldungen aller Pakete mitbekomme. Kann ich die irgend wo im Nachgang noch lesen? Eine Möglichkeit wäre die Ausgabe in eine Pipeline und Datei umzuleiten, doch manchen Paketen gefällt das nicht und das emerge hält bei diesen an.

----------

## Christian99

schau dir mal "elogv" an. ist ein paket in portage, und in der manpage dazu steht, was noch in die /etc/make.conf muss.

----------

## b3cks

Entsprechend konfiguriert, bekommst du nach dem emerge-Vorgang nochmals eine Übersicht der gewünschten Meldungen:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=1#doc_chap4

----------

## toralf

Mit solchen Einstellungen 

```
PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save mail"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="mee@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage <portage@localhost>"

```

gibt's 'ne relevante Mail an "mee".

----------

